# Have you collected your Bus Pass yet?



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday Captain John aka TTotal


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

A very Happy Birthday to you fella.

Have a great day, not that you need telling I'm sure


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Rich Hev and Guy, thanks for the reminders of my 53rd birthday, in the old days would have had a few drinks but as you know that stopped almost 5 years ago (july 30th) so instead Helen and I will have a night at the cinema - Pirates of Penzance or something like that  (With some Jonny Dipp bloke) we shall have loads of chocolate and then and early night as Helen is working tomorrow up in Coventry.

Helen has bought me a days fishing with an instructor at Broadlands so I can brush up, havent been course fishing since a teenager when I used to fish a lot with my Dad and his father.

So be prepared to hear about ....










And as the one-armed fisherman said....

It was THIS big !


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

If you finish at the flicks early, then come down the Crofton about 8pm tonight, I will buy you a drink 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Movie starts at 8pm mate, so we shall have no time, but THANKS for the kind offer!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Movie starts at 8pm mate, so we shall have no time, but THANKS for the kind offer!


Our holiday starts at 5 tonight so we are buggered if we are going to cook!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Happy Birthday ya old get!

An early night for you eh? :wink: You ready do need your beauty sleep don't ya?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Happy birthday old lad, but it is I who retired first. :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers Tim how's the gardening going? Uphill ? :wink:

Neil - what a great pleasure as always  wanker


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday John


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You're looking more and more like Sid Little every day John.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mr Selman - Have a good one!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Happy Birthday John. Enjoy your evening .


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Abbi Paul and Tony!

Kell at least I have some hair matey :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Thanks Abbi Paul and Tony!
> 
> Kell at least I have some hair matey :wink:


I'd rather have no hair than have hair like yours...

Happy birthday old man...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Have a great birthday, John.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Kell some other old peeps have hair ..










Thanks Penny !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyhow its all my own and Helen likes it :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Happy Birthday John oh and belated one to me too it was mine on Tuesday - Gemini's eh!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats 4 of us then (you and me) plus Richard MighTy-Tee = 6


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Happy Birthday John oh and belated one to me too it was mine on Tuesday - Gemini's eh!


Mine was on Sunday 27th - second year running the weather has been [email protected]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Mine was on Sunday 27th - second year running the weather has been [email protected]


So do you change the date of your birthday regularly then Dick? :?

What was so special about last years date that you decided to keep it the same date this year?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and for you Neil shit face...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was on Sunday 27th - second year running the weather has been [email protected]
> ...


Neil - were you born a fcukwit or did you have to have special imberseal training to get to this level :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I think I was fortunate enough to have been born a fcukwit mate.

Were you born an illiterate, punctuation deficit turd or is it something that you've taken a degree in? :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Happy Birthday me ole mate [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

dont wet yourself blowing the candles out


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

was said:


> Happy Birthday me ole mate [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> dont wet yourself blowing the candles out


  Will try not to - the incontinance pants do help though Noddy


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> I think I was fortunate enough to have been born a fcukwit mate.
> 
> Were you born an illiterate, punctuation deficit turd or is it something that you've taken a degree in? :wink:


I trained m8, me loves me 'ornby choo choo.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Cheers Tim how's the gardening going? Uphill ? :wink:
> 
> Neil - what a great pleasure as always  wanker


It is fairly mountainous here :wink: If you're looking for a place to retire to, try Southport or Grange over Sands, it's nice and flat


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy birthday.
Hope its a good one.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Happy Bday John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Rob and NAN


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Thats 4 of us then (you and me) plus Richard MighTy-Tee = 6


7 including mine today!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh Happy birthday Andrew


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Happy birthday


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Happy Birthday, John.

Hope you have a good one.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers boys, appreciate it a lot! Thanks. 8)


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday John. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers Steve, hows the limo?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Cheers Steve, hows the limo?


It's a lovely car John. I still miss the TT every so often - don't tell anyone though. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No that's our secret, they would all be very jealous! All that wood leather and space, didnt they used to have a slogan

"Grace, space and pace" (fancy a swap? :? )


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

No, I don't think you're ready for a Jag yet John - perhaps next year :lol: .

Mind you I wasn't sure I was ready for one either but I'm very happy with it now. I just wish I could afford a TT as well.

By the way, it's got plenty of leather but no wood. It's got some sort of 'tin foil' (as Clarkson called it) on the dash. It's actually better than it sounds and makes it feel a bit less of an old man's car IMO.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy birthday.

Any good presents (that you'd like to tell us about)?

Like a decent bike???


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

A bit late john! :roll:

Happy Birthday! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Happy Birthday John!

From Tim and I

Do you still have the presents I bought you ?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Best regards mate. It will be a late one tonight - Pirates goes on for hours  
Why are you sending H to Coventry


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

All the best, have a good one John. 
Your next vehicle maybe :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> Happy birthday.
> 
> Any good presents (that you'd like to tell us about)?
> 
> Like a decent bike???


Already got the best Tony Thanks !!! Got some nice music and some chocs and a fishing kit and lesson too, very nice!



M T Pickering said:


> A bit late john!
> 
> Happy Birthday!


Better late than never, cheers matey! 



Lisa. said:


> Happy Birthday John!
> 
> From Tim and I
> 
> Do you still have the presents I bought you ?


 :? Errr  Thanks 



jog said:


> Best regards mate. It will be a late one tonight - Pirates goes on for hours
> Why are you sending H to Coventry?


Thanks mate, it was a crap film too bloody long, couldnt understand the plot and could understand what they were saying although it was loud!

Helen is doing a course today, we are still speaking dont worry 



mac's TT said:


> All the best, have a good one John.
> Your next vehicle maybe?


No Mac, still not sure when we are changing the other car...kitchen and new boiler first sadly - we'll see what's left over


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Happy bitrthday John 53  you must have had some paper roung 200+ papers and no bike by the looks m8 :wink: :lol:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Belated happy birthday John.

Best wishes.

Moley & Bunny
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks all, Moley and Bunny too !

Andy, you are a cheeky git, we do actually have bikes down here (unlike you scallies) :roll:


----------

